# TIA Openness



## blimaa (7 Dezember 2020)

Hi
Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der TIA V16 Openness API.
Nun frage ich mich zwei Sachen:

1. Kann man diese auch mit .NET core verwenden? Im Manual sehe ich nur " Microsoft Visual Studio 2015 Update 1 oder höher mit .Net Framework SDK 4.6.2 und dem 
Windows Classic Desktop package". Heisst das nun, dass theoretisch nur mit .Net Framework 4.6.2 läuft? (Nehme an mit 4.8 gehts auch). 

2. Wie funktioniert die Kommunikation zwischen C# Applikation und TIA prinzipiell? Wenn ich unter Visual Studio--> Verweise und dann unter COM schaue, dann sehe ich nur Siemens HMI, aber für SPS sehe ich nichts. Daher vermute ich, es wird irgend wie anderst kommuniziert.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## blimaa (10 Dezember 2020)

Hi
Ich habe mal direkt bei Siemens nachgefragt. Und da dieses Thema schon ein paar mal angeklickt wurde, gebe ich mal die Infos weiter .
1. .Net Core kann man nicht verwenden, da einige Features in der API verwendet werden, wo in .Net Core nicht enthalten sind. Es ist mit .Net Framework 4.6.2 realisiert worden, aber das sollte ja bis 4.8 kompatibel sein.
2. Die Kommunikation ist mit COM realisiert worden.

Gruss blimaa


----------

